# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Внимание - новый метод внедрения троянов по электронной почте

## Зайцев Олег

Обращаю внимание всех пользователей VirusInfo но новый и достаточно опасный метод внедрения троянских программ. Он основан на рассылке или внедрении в в страницы jpeg файлов, причем jpeg файл содержит эксплоит, приводящий, как правило, к загрузке и запуску троянской программы.


Данный эксплоит не является новостью (он известен достаточно давно), но мои автоматические системы зафиксировали рассылку писем с подобным jpeg, одновременно и параллельно с этим я сегодня  получил несколько писем от знакомых с образцами подобного экплоита, причем время обнаружения подобного jpeg у них и время срабатывания моих систем примерно совпадают – следовательно, можно говорить о своего рода «эпидемии». Причин такого внезапного роста интереса вирусописателей к эксплуатации уязвимости в JPEG я пока не понял ...

Другая особенность - во всех случаях применяется эксплоит в JPEG файле, но JPEG файлы разные и выполняют различные операции - например, один из присланных мне файлов закачивает Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.dw, другой - пока неопозненного трояна, клон LdPinch (который передает все пароли и прочую информацию создателям), третий - тоже неопознанного трояна, тоже похоже на клон LdPinch ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Да нет, это видимо новый эксплоит а не тот старый. Старый уже закрыт патчем, а новый пока нет.
У меня подозрение что у нас скоро прибавится работы  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Да нет, это видимо новый эксплоит а не тот старый. Старый уже закрыт патчем, а новый пока нет.
> У меня подозрение что у нас скоро прибавится работы


 Да, у меня тоже есть такие предчувствия ... самое неприятное в том, что я проверил загружаемый эксплоитом троян на VirusTotal - реакция нулевая, причем у всех антивирей.

----------

